# Harley Davidson



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

This was an ad on ebay. I thought it was hilarious...

A True Piece of Americana
Sea Captains wanted - this land yacht is ready to leave port! Express your individuality today by joining the flock of millions who own a Harley Davidson motorcycle. 

Better known as the rolling-gold-chain epitome of form over function, the Harley has a sleek styling that throws common functionality out the window while still maintaining a horsepower to weight ratio almost equal to that of a school bus. If you are desperately trying to hide some huge personality flaw and win the affection of fare-weather friends then a Harley Davidson motorcycle is just what the doctor ordered. 

Project a gaudy persona that knows no shame! Laugh in the faces of practicality and pragmatics! Forgo reliability and usefulness for an over-chromed image whose vanity knows no boundaries. Enjoy instant affiliation with crystal-meth addicted scumbags! Wear ass-less chaps with pride! If you are man enough to ante up half your annual income, the respect and admiration that you deserve can finally be yours! 

Imagine being in the midst of the thronging crowds of other Harley owners, drunk in the blissful ignorance that led you to spend such an incredible amount of money on 1950's technology. Experience firsthand the kinship and camaraderie you will receive when pulling into the parking lot of your favorite drinking establishment while astride your very own 750-pound behemoth. 

MSRP: Priceless

Hurry!!! Go out and buy one within the next 24 hours and we’ll even throw in a GENUINE HARLEY DAVIDSON coffee cup (a $100 value), a GENUINE HARLEY DAVIDSON wallet (complete with safety chain - a $150 value), one full case of oil dry (the most priceless accessory of all), and another fine example of Milwaukee’s heritage … a six-pack of Milwaukee’s Best.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

:bustingup


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Now that's funny right thar.....I dont care who you are...that's funny!!!!!


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

:stupid: :rofl:


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

I like HD motorcycles...a LOT! Have my eye on a V-Rod in fact. :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Bruce330cic said:


> I like HD motorcycles...a LOT!


Even after owning one? :eeps:


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Bruce330cic said:


> I like HD motorcycles...a LOT! Have my eye on a V-Rod in fact. :dunno:


I think you and I must be the only ones here who like them. 

Wouldn't mind owning one of these:


----------



## BobC (Jun 17, 2003)

markseven said:


> one full case of oil dry (the most priceless accessory of all)


 :rofl: I need some of that! My dad's Harley is parked in my garage (long story). His 6 year old Harley has more leaks than my 18 year old Ninja!


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

I like Harleys too. I've had several ... and they don't leak oil anymore. Your daddy got a lemon.


----------



## BobC (Jun 17, 2003)

Paul A said:


> Your daddy got a lemon.


I don't know that I'd agree with that. It's had the leak "fixed" several times.


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

It's had the leak "fixed" several times.[/QUOTE]
.... and that would be consistent with 'lemon'. I bought several new Harleys in the period 1985 to 2000 and not one of them leaked a drop of oil.


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

3LOU5 said:


> I think you and I must be the only ones here who like them.
> 
> Wouldn't mind owning one of these:


Is that a Softail Deuce?


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Even after owning one? :eeps:


Not REALLY a Harley! Just owned by the same company. I refer to the Blast as my training bike. When I'm ready I'll move on up to the "real" bike! :thumbup:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

3LOU5 said:


> I think you and I must be the only ones here who like them.
> 
> Wouldn't mind owning one of these:


I RIDE (not only OWN) a 1996 FXDWG that I bought new, it's an EVO engine'd bike. I have logged over 75k miles, mostly outside of CA on numerous touring trips.

:soapbox:

I'm disgusted with the image HD riders have these days, it's become a boutique marque and it makes me very angry to be thrown in with the 'hip and stylish" crowd, just like the BMW crowd for that matter. There are enthusiasts, and there are poseurs. Generalizing ALL Harley riders is the wrong thing to do. BMW has dumped on the enthusiast consumer for a more profitable boutique crowd, Harley has done the same thing. After all, it's all about profits, isn't it?  A Harley with heated hand grips, cruise control, am/fm/cd. WTF? Why not just take the car then.

I'm the primary mechinic who works on my bike, everything except serious engine disassembly or work that requires specialized tools I do not have. I have had zero major problems with this bike because I do the maintenance. I have no major leaks, again because I take care when wrenching. Like any mechanical device, attention to detail is required. The bike has never left me stranded, mechanics who cut corners have left me stranded. I have personally increased it's performance to a respecitble level, and I have shocked more than one sport bike rider with her off-the-line capabilities.

My bike will be running at 100k, 150k, maybe even higher. Why? Because I can buy a replacement for every part on the bike, and I can get it just about anywhere in this country, small town or large, there is someone who works on them, has parts, or knows someone who does. You cannot say that about the competition, and before you say "well, a Honda doesn't need to be fixed" bite your tongue. I roll with a buddy how rides a Honda Shadow ACE and HIS bike (2 years newer and 1/3 the miles) has been pushed/towed more times than mine has. And in small-town America, you better have your own parts and knowledge of repairs on a Honda cuz no one will even look at you, period. Ever been?

You name callers can bite my ass because you're just as guilty as those who say all BMW drivers are assholes. We aren't, and not all HD riders are poseurs either. If you have a Harley that you parade around from bar to bar, just to show up, don't even get me started. If you have never changed your own oil. Get bent! If you don't pack 3 days of clothes and a pile of maps and disappear for 2 weeks or more each year, pose all you want. And if I see one more show on TV about a guy who has a $200k motorhome and a trailer full of Harleys going to Sturgis, I'm gonna : puke: . POSEURS!!!

There's not a damn thing any of us can do about it. We live in a marketing driven world. HD use to stand for quality, that is no longer the case IMO. I'm proud to RIDE one and I'd ride nothing else. My bike is a simple machine that I understand and can work on and find parts for, easily. And I don't give a rats ass what anyone says about me when I'm riding it - I know I'm not a boutique biker, I'm hardcore.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

BobC said:


> I don't know that I'd agree with that. It's had the leak "fixed" several times.


Which model is it and what leaks? My prmary cover would "sweat" as the mechanics said from day one. The only time it stopped is when I replaced the gasket and torqued it down, carefully. It's been leak free ever since. I have a buddy with a TC88 FXDWG, his primary leaks too - I'm going to fix it for him once and for all.

I'm sure you have problems with your BMW that no factory trained mechanic can fix, I know I do. Rush it in, rush it out, forget the quality of care and move on to the next (fill in the blank) repair job. Welcome to America!

Want it done right? WRENCH ON IT YOURSELF!


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

jvr530i said:


> I RIDE (not only OWN) a 1996 FXDWG that I bought new, it's an EVO engine'd bike. I have logged over 75k miles, mostly outside of CA on numerous touring trips.
> 
> :soapbox:
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, did somebody here say something to piss you off? I RODE my bike to Sturgis, with the bride on the back. Never hung out with other bikers. Just loved to ride, and wouldn't ride anything else. You look after yourself. And calm down, you're goin' to blow a gasket.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Paul A said:


> Hey buddy, did somebody here say something to piss you off? I RODE my bike to Sturgis, with the bride on the back. Never hung out with other bikers. Just loved to ride, and wouldn't ride anything else. You look after yourself. And calm down, you're goin' to blow a gasket.


COOL!!! I rode mine to Sturgis in 2000, 3 week trip, 7k miles, and that was after nursing myself and my bike back to health after a crash on Easter Sunday that year. I didn't attend the rally, I'm not a rally guy, but we did roll thru town the week before and checked it out.

That trip is still the best trip I've been on in my life. I met a buddy from NY in NE, he rode his 1982 Sporty out and turned 100k on that trip. We toured around MT and WY and had the time of our lives.j

And yes, I'm very sick of having to justify my vehicle choices to people. Mainly because of their perceived boutique status, and the person who posted that E-Bay ad, and the one who posted it here, are helping perpetuate it. How many discussions do we have here about the BMW vs other makes debate? Why buy a BMW instead of a (fill in the blank). The other car costs 20k less, has more horsepower, and better stereo, blah, blah, blah. Same thing can be said about the hawgs, but those of us who "get it" understand.

And I'm low on sleep and I haven't been on a road trip yet this year and it's making me edgy! I'm heading out at the end of August for 2 weeks and I can't wait!!! 

Ride hard brutha!!! And keep the shiny side up!!! BTW, I have yet to come up to Canada, but one year I want to head up to BC and make my way East and see the Canadian Rockies. I hear that ride is quite the scenic treat!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> And yes, I'm very sick of having to justify my vehicle choices to people.


You don't have to.  Personally, I just don't like cruisers, in general - and yes, I rode a few between buying the F650 and swapping to the GS500. But that's a personal choice. More broadly, I don't like the obnoxious Harley owners who try to make their bikes as loud as possible and wear wife-beaters and yarmulke-size chrome helmets. And yes, I will make fun of that group copiously. But if you do not belong to it, I am not making fun of you.


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

jvr530i said:


> COOL!!! I rode mine to Sturgis in 2000, 3 week trip, 7k miles, and that was after nursing myself and my bike back to health after a crash on Easter Sunday that year. I didn't attend the rally, I'm not a rally guy, but we did roll thru town the week before and checked it out.
> 
> That trip is still the best trip I've been on in my life. I met a buddy from NY in NE, he rode his 1982 Sporty out and turned 100k on that trip. We toured around MT and WY and had the time of our lives.j
> 
> ...


Yeah, that ride would be awesome. Best trip I ever took was four weeks in '89. Rode all over the Northeastern states, New Brunswick and Nova Scotia. Gotta buy another bike and get back into it.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> You don't have to.  Personally, I just don't like cruisers, in general - and yes, I rode a few between buying the F650 and swapping to the F650. But that's a personal choice. More broadly, I don't like the obnoxious Harley owners who try to make their bikes as loud as possible and wear wife-beaters and yarmulke-size chrome helmets. And yes, I will make fun of that group copiously. But if you do not belong to it, I am not making fun of you.


I guess my choice of words was poor, you are right, I don't have to. I do get questioned though. My buddy with the Honda participated on a board similar to this one for Shadow riders, so we'd get together and ride with some of those guys now and then - me being the only Harley guy in the group. I was criticized and scrutinized by just about every one of them. Same deal as the original post: Why would you spend $15k on something like that when you can have this bike for $5k? As if the name on the tank was the only difference. I know - I've ridden both.

For the record, I'm not too fond of those folks who have to make their bike (or car/truck/suv) obnoxiously loud either. If there is a performance gain that results, then I'm all for it. I don't see a need to demonstrate the obnoxiousicity (if I can make up a word) at every stop light. Revving one's motor for the sake of making noise is childish, and again, helps perpetuate the stereo type.

Whatever you ride, ride hard and safe! I gotta stop checking this thread or I won't get any work done today. Just talking about riding is making me lose my concentration!


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

Bruce330cic said:


> Is that a Softail Deuce?


Nope - Dyna Wide Glide. I'm 6'4" and kind of leggy, I have a tough time getting comfortable on the Dynas with out the forward controls.

I rode my boss' Deuce with the big bore kit and V&H exhaust. Very sweet indeed.

My choice would be the Fat Boy. :thumbup:


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Zaphod said:


> Nope - Dyna Wide Glide. I'm 6'4" and kind of leggy, I have a tough time getting comfortable on the Dynas with out the forward controls.
> 
> I rode my boss' Deuce with the big bore kit and V&H exhaust. Very sweet indeed.
> 
> My choice would be the Fat Boy. :thumbup:


To me, the Wide Glide has that classic cruiser look that could never go out of style. :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> and the person who posted that E-Bay ad, *and the one who posted it here,[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Jeff,
> 
> ...


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> I guess my choice of words was poor, you are right, I don't have to. I do get questioned though. My buddy with the Honda participated on a board similar to this one for Shadow riders, so we'd get together and ride with some of those guys now and then - me being the only Harley guy in the group. I was criticized and scrutinized by just about every one of them. Same deal as the original post: Why would you spend $15k on something like that when you can have this bike for $5k? As if the name on the tank was the only difference. I know - I've ridden both.


And let's not talk about the resale values between a Japanese bike and a Harley either.....


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

3LOU5 said:


> And let's not talk about the resale values between a Japanese bike and a Harley either.....


Thanks goodness! 

I have to admit, I like the look of mine as well as the feel - it kinda has that old style unfaired slightly bent over the bars big headlight in front look of the classic bikes that I loved growing up (the Bimmer R27 and R90, the Triumph from the Great Escape...).


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

markseven said:


> jvr530i said:
> 
> 
> > and the person who posted that E-Bay ad, *and the one who posted it here,[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Zaphod said:


> Nope - Dyna Wide Glide. I'm 6'4" and kind of leggy, I have a tough time getting comfortable on the Dynas with out the forward controls.
> 
> I rode my boss' Deuce with the big bore kit and V&H exhaust. Very sweet indeed.
> 
> My choice would be the Fat Boy. :thumbup:


My ex has a Deuce and he is also tall, about 6' 4". He had the Deuce forward controls moved even more forward before he picked it up. His bike is really sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

3LOU5 said:


> To me, the Wide Glide has that classic cruiser look that could never go out of style. :thumbup:


No argument from me, that's for sure. I love the look of the DWG, just wish I was comfy on it.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> My buddy with the Honda participated on a board similar to this one for Shadow riders, so we'd get together and ride with some of those guys now and then - me being the only Harley guy in the group. I was criticized and scrutinized by just about every one of them.


Was it any more unkind than how the owner of a Japanese-marque bike would be treated at a Harley get-together? The Harley guys get together at Alki regularly, and they were out in force last night. There were more bikes than cars out, and although I wave at every bike I see, of all of the Harleys, I only got one wave (and that might have been because she waves at woman drivers in general). I've heard stories about import bike owners not being treated well by hog owners, so I didn't even try to park nearby.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> Dude, if I were reading a Harley board and someone posted something similar referring to BMW's, I'd have gone on the same diatribe. However, it didn't start out that way. I guess I didn't have enough coffee this morning, or too much.
> 
> No harm done on any account, it's all healthy discussion, and it's good to know there are other bikers on the board who are passionate about their hobby.


Jeff,

People ask me why I bought a four year old 540 when I could have bought a brand new G35 coupe or a TL; surely these cars would get better mileage and possess bullet proof reliability. G35s' and TLs' are great cars, but to me they lack the intangible qualities that Bimmers have in spades - especially the 540iT:thumbup: I know that I'd get bored with a G35 or TL very, very quickly...

Stay true to yourself - who cares what anybody else says. As for my original post on this thread: humor is cool no matter what 

-Mark


----------



## del_scorcho (Jul 26, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> I'm disgusted with the image HD riders have these days, it's become a boutique marque and it makes me very angry to be thrown in with the 'hip and stylish" crowd


My image of Harley riders has deteriorated over the years. It went from jokes like "Q. What's the difference between a Harley and a Hoover? A. The location of the dirt bag" to being a rich mans pastime. I see a lot of Harley owners riding down to the local coffee shop or golf course to be "seen". "Hi, I'm Chad and I drive a Suburban. I also have a Harley".

They seem to spend more time keeping up an image rather than riding and enjoying being on the open road. Don't believe me? Anyone living in So Cal can drive down Colorado in Pasadena and check out the droves of poseurs. The typical poseur spends no less than 10 min to get on the bike and start it. First they have to look around and see who's checking them out. Next they have to straighten out the tassels on their jackets so it's in line with the tassels on the handlebar ends. Then they break out the bandana. After that comes the dorky helmet. Can't forget the Gucci shades. Finally they make it on the bike. Again, look around to see who's checking them out. Start the bike and rev it up as much as they can (apparently the bike doesn't run unless this ritual is followed). Look around again to see who's checking them out. Finally pull away from the curb and to the local Starbucks for a mochachino.

It gets pretty ridiculous when you see what the "biker wear" has come down to. Let me tell you, assless chaps + flamed out doo rag + nut cracker helmet = p.o.s.e.u.r.

Looking like you just stepped out of the Village People is not cool.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Was it any more unkind than how the owner of a Japanese-marque bike would be treated at a Harley get-together? The Harley guys get together at Alki regularly, and they were out in force last night. There were more bikes than cars out, and although I wave at every bike I see, of all of the Harleys, I only got one wave (and that might have been because she waves at woman drivers in general). I've heard stories about import bike owners not being treated well by hog owners, so I didn't even try to park nearby.


When I ride my Kawi, I don't even bother waving at Harleys. It seems that they want to separate themselves from other two-wheeled marques, so that's cool by me.

I think the funniest thing that ever happened to me was when I stopped at a biker bar (tons of them in FL), and when I got out, I found a small bag of rice on my gas tank. 

Might as well reserve your wave at other sportbikes. :dunno:


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

del_scorcho said:


> My image of Harley riders has deteriorated over the years. It went from jokes like "Q. What's the difference between a Harley and a Hoover? A. The location of the dirt bag" to being a rich mans pastime. I see a lot of Harley owners riding down to the local coffee shop or golf course to be "seen". "Hi, I'm Chad and I drive a Suburban. I also have a Harley".
> 
> They seem to spend more time keeping up an image rather than riding and enjoying being on the open road. Don't believe me? Anyone living in So Cal can drive down Colorado in Pasadena and check out the droves of poseurs. The typical poseur spends no less than 10 min to get on the bike and start it. First they have to look around and see who's checking them out. Next they have to straighten out the tassels on their jackets so it's in line with the tassels on the handlebar ends. Then they break out the bandana. After that comes the dorky helmet. Can't forget the Gucci shades. Finally they make it on the bike. Again, look around to see who's checking them out. Start the bike and rev it up as much as they can (apparently the bike doesn't run unless this ritual is followed). Look around again to see who's checking them out. Finally pull away from the curb and to the local Starbucks for a mochachino.
> 
> ...


That is SO true.

I know of a couple who have matching Softail Deuces. Brand spanking new. Of course, they have a nice SUV to pull their trailered bikes to events like Sturgis. They wear the latest in Harley-Davidson clothing. When they add pricey custom accessories, they just have the dealer do it for them.

And to have them refer to themselves as "bikers" makes me : puke:

My girlfriend's dad runs circles around people like these. The bike he built himself is a Knucklehead sitting on a rigid frame, sporting a 4-speed with jockey-style shifter and foot-operated clutch, Wide Glide forks with "Z" bars. I don't think it even has a front brake. He rides it EVERYWHERE with an old tattered leather jacket. He wrenches on every piece of his bike. He doesn't even have any authentic H-D clothing because "he despises them due to commercialism". And yup, he even hates that "stupid" eagle logo because, in his words, "What the hell has that thing got to do with the bike?! It's pointless."

It's guys like him that truly are "bikers" in every sense of the word.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Roadstergal, unfortunately your experience is more common than not. I will engage anyone on a bike, no matter what they are riding, as long as they're riding and not just shining and showing up. Otherwise, we won't have much to talk about.

My next bike, will be built by me in my garage. I've learned alot about the mechanics of a bike while working on this one and that is important on many levels. One, i can fix it if I have a problem while touring, 2 i understand it so no one will ever shine me on about a problem that isn't there, and 3, there's nuttin' better than busting your kunckles wrenchin' on your baby! :thumbup: 

"with an old tattered leather jacket..." You can also tell a biker from a poseur by the condition of their leather riding gear.

You'll never see me or my bike at Star*ucks, you can look for me here, on the open road...


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> Roadstergal, unfortunately your experience is more common than not. I will engage anyone on a bike, no matter what they are riding, as long as they're riding and not just shining and showing up. Otherwise, we won't have much to talk about.
> 
> My next bike, will be built by me in my garage. I've learned alot about the mechanics of a bike while working on this one and that is important on many levels. One, i can fix it if I have a problem while touring, 2 i understand it so no one will ever shine me on about a problem that isn't there, and 3, there's nuttin' better than busting your kunckles wrenchin' on your baby! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Nice pic.

Lemme guess. On highway 1 between Big Sur and the Hearst Castle?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

3LOU5 said:


> Nice pic.
> 
> Lemme guess. On highway 1 between Big Sur and the Hearst Castle?


Good call!!

How 'bout this one? This is one of those places you absolutely have to see to believe. One of my all-time favorite stretches of road and the picture does not do it justice. It's hard to stop to take a pic when the road and scenery are so incredible.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> Good call!!
> 
> How 'bout this one? This is one of those places you absolutely have to see to believe. One of my all-time favorite stretches of road and the picture does not do it justice. It's hard to stop to take a pic when the road and scenery are so incredible.


Not as easy, as this could be anywhere in the Southwest.

My top five guesses would be:

1) Gallup, NM

2) Sedona, AZ

3) Window Rock, AZ

4) Painted Desert area or

5) Somewhere in I-40

If I got it, would you sell your Wide Glide to me at a reasonable price?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

3LOU5 said:


> Not as easy, as this could be anywhere in the Southwest.
> 
> My top five guesses would be:
> 
> ...


Close, it's Southern Utah, on Route 95 West of Blanding, UT somewhere between there and Fry Canyon - to the left in that pic is Devil's Bench. This road snakes it's way past Lake Powell in Glen Canyon. On a given week day you may see 10 cars in 80 miles. 



> If I got it, would you sell your Wide Glide to me at a reasonable price?


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

So sorry, there isn't enough money in the world to get me to part with my bike. She's far more than a machine to me, we have an emotional bond that covers many years and many, many miles of adventures. There's a story or memory with every glance at her. I've never once thought about trading her for a newer model, even as she moves into her advanced age. This type of relationship cannot be built riding down to Star*ucks. 

She's actually my second Wide Glide. I had a 1995 that I also bought new, but she was stolen from me while I was travelling alone on my first big trip. I was touring the Southwestern states and headed back to San Francisco after a week on the road. She was 6 months old, 6k miles on her, and I when I woke up in the morning I looked out the hotel window and she was gone. I had to fly home with my saddle bags and camping gear. I was devastated and mourned for a month, and I had to wait 9 months until the bike I have now was available. The wait list was as long as my arm.

My 55yo buddy with the 22yo Sporty still packs it up and points it West every other year to come ride with his son and I. Last summer he did 10k miles in about 4 or 5 weeks, which puts him at about 130k on that bike. I'm trying to catch up and reach that mileage sooner than 22 years. At the pace I'm on, I should be able to do it in half the time.
 I bet he and your GF's father would have alot to talk about.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> Close, it's Southern Utah, on Route 95 West of Blanding, UT somewhere between there and Fry Canyon - to the left in that pic is Devil's Bench. This road snakes it's way past Lake Powell in Glen Canyon. On a given week day you may see 10 cars in 80 miles.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> ...


I hear ya, bro. If I had a bike with that kind of bond, I wouldn't want to part with her either. 

Not to sound philosophical, but I believe that Life is not just a destination. It is a series of many adventures, many experiences, a journey if you will. I think Life is similar to a book with empty chapters, and it's really up to you to write and make (hopefully) unforgettable entries.

I think that the true bikers are the ones who use their (Dynas, Softails, etcs.) as pens very effectively.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

3LOU5 said:


> I hear ya, bro. If I had a bike with that kind of bond, I wouldn't want to part with her either.
> 
> Not to sound philosophical, but I believe that Life is not just a destination. It is a series of many adventures, many experiences, a journey if you will. I think Life is similar to a book with empty chapters, and it's really up to you to write and make (hopefully) unforgettable entries.
> 
> I think that the true bikers are the ones who use their (Dynas, Softails, etcs.) as pens very effectively.


I actually keep a journal when I'm touring and try to write in it every evening while I'm winding down from a day on the road. I often dig them out prior to departing on my next trip, to see if there was anything I missed that I should try to see, or something I saw that was exceptional and worth another look. I also watch Easy Rider the night before I go too.  The first song in my head the morning of departure is usually Born to be wild.

I'm heading out for 3 weeks on the road 9/11 and cannot wait. Last summer my trip was 10 days of rain and yuk, surely this trip will be much better.

EDIT: Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming---" WOW-what a ride! "


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*In the spirit of the original post...*

I found this on a message board similar to this one, but dedicated to Harley tech questions and discussions. I post it for the entertainment value, however, over the last 10 years I have learned there is quite a bit of truth to these rules. My beard is greying and I'm looking forward to the free drinks. :drink:

Read on to find out what I'm talking about...

Biker 101 
__________________________________________________________________________

How to not be such a R.U.B/Wanna be/Poser. 
__________________________________________________________________________

O.K., so, you are a RUB. So what? No big deal. I don't give a crap. To me a RUB is just a different kind of biker. The problem is that sometimes RUBs get really annoying trying to be more like a "real biker" (whatever that is). These rules should help you keep from pissing off those "real bikers" while you learn the ropes.

___________________________________________________________

Rule number one

Don't call me bro'... ever. I am not and probably never will be your "bro". You have not earned the right. Just because you read in your copy of (insert magazine name here) that "bikers" call each other bro' does NOT mean you have to run out and find somebody with a Harley and call him bro' so you can be a biker too.

Here's why:

You have never pulled an all nighter with me.

You have never helped me fix my bike on the side of the road. (in the rain)

You have never wasted your weekend helping me dig through a junk pile looking for that one little part that is just the thing I need to get my bike running.

You have never loaned me the tool that I didn't have so I could put that part on.

Are you starting to get the picture? Just remove the word bro' from your vocabulary. Trust me on this one.

Rule number two

Having a fancy custom bike that somebody else built for you or having a brand new bike with only 3 digits on the odometer does NOT make you a biker. You may be a biker and own one of the above but that is not what made you a biker.

In my mind a biker is a person who loves to ride their bike just for the pure fun of riding it. Getting out in the air and seeing the world in person and not through a window. Or hell, maybe you just have a thing for getting popped in the face by bugs at 60mph.

A biker, to me is NOT someone who got a bike just so they can look cool or because the guy down the road has one and you need a bigger/prettier one to prove you are somebody important. If this sounds like you, sell your bike. You'll never make it.

If you have ever been depressed because you rode your bike and nobody saw you, hang it up. You are a world class RUB. Once again, sell your bike. Maybe what you need is a Porsche instead.

Rule number three

Don't think you are king of the crap pile because you have some fancy hog that cost more than 3 of my bikes. Just because I'm on a Sportster or a chopper or a rat doesn't mean I deserve less respect. Matter of fact it doesn't make a hill of beans to me what kind of bike you are on. Granted, I have a thing for American made bikes but that doesn't mean you have to. If you are on two wheels (or three) I feel an instant kinship with you. Especially if you don't screw it up by breaking one of these rules (grin). I give a wave or a nod to EVERY rider I see when I am on the road. I don't care if he/she on the latest crotch rocket from Japan or on a full dressed Harley. He/she is dealing with the same idiots on the road that I am and doing it on two wheels. That's good enough for me. Maybe I'm over friendly but it really chaps my butt when I pull up next to somebody on their hog and give 'em a nod or a wave and they ignore me because I'm not on what they consider a "cool" bike. Get a life. Funny thing is that I have never failed to get a wave back from somebody on a non Harley. Maybe they have more brotherhood going than us Harley riders do. Are you ashamed yet?

Rule number four

You know that pretty new tool bag on your forks? Put some tools in it. A cell phone and a gold card are NOT a tool kit.

Want to be annoying? Just have somebody pull over on the side of the road to help you with your broken down bike and not have any tools. That will do the trick. Try to get at least the basics. A pair of good pliers, wrenches that fit most of the bolts/nuts on your bike, a couple of screw drivers, a full set of hex (Allen) wrenches, a flat repair kit, a small pocket knife and a good rag.

Want to really impress me? Add these: Spare spark plugs, some electrical wire (just a couple of feet), some electrical tape (half a roll is pretty small and can save your butt), a spark plug wrench, vice-grips, a couple of feet of bailing wire or a couple of "zip ties" can work miracles, a small wire brush for cleaning electrical contacts/spark plugs and for extra points a small flashlight with GOOD batteries.

This is what I try to carry if I am going any farther than the city limits. Yes it all fits in my tool bag.

Going on a long trip? Got a little extra storage room like maybe saddle bags? Add these: A Clymer or other such repair bible for your bike, a socket wrench and sockets, a bigger flashlight and for a gold star get a small voltage tester/ohm meter.

Every bit of this will fit in the bottom half of one decent sized saddle bag.

Rule number five

Sell your trailer and RIDE YOUR BIKE. It's as simple as that. That bike you bought has wheels on it for a reason. If you want to be a real biker you can't do it driving your "Good Times" van with the bike being towed behind like some kind of midlife crisis pull toy.

Rule number six, the big one

NEVER ride on past a person on the side of the road with a broken down bike. Even if you haven't got a clue how to fix a loose mirror on your best day. At least stop and see if you can call somebody for them from the next gas station. Who knows they may stop for you some day. Pass 'em by and I promise they won't.

___________________________________________________________

Bonus Rule:

Are you finding that you are still not making it? Are you still a total loss RUB after working through the first 6 rules?

Here's a bit of advice. The next time you are around a group of bikers find yourself a Greybeard (old biker). Buy him a beer or a cup of coffee and ask him some POLITE questions about his bike or some such to kick off a conversation. As long as he keeps talking, keep buying those rounds. If you treat him with respect, shut up and LISTEN to him, you just might be suprised at what you learn from his stories.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> If you are on two wheels (or three) I feel an instant kinship with you. Especially if you don't screw it up by breaking one of these rules (grin). I give a wave or a nod to EVERY rider I see when I am on the road. I don't care if he/she on the latest crotch rocket from Japan or on a full dressed Harley. He/she is dealing with the same idiots on the road that I am and doing it on two wheels. That's good enough for me. Maybe I'm over friendly but it really chaps my butt when I pull up next to somebody on their hog and give 'em a nod or a wave and they ignore me because I'm not on what they consider a "cool" bike. Get a life.


 :thumbup: That's a very cool post.

Re: toolkits - one thing I liked about BMW, and have also found true with my GS, is that they both have functional toolkits. I used most of the tools in the BMW kit, and am using a lot of the tools in the Suzuki kit; in both cases, they had a tool for just about everything on the bike, from frame bolts to plastic body allen keys to spark plug wrenches to sprocket wrenches. Very nifty.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> :thumbup: That's a very cool post.
> 
> Re: toolkits - one thing I liked about BMW, and have also found true with my GS, is that they both have functional toolkits. I used most of the tools in the BMW kit, and am using a lot of the tools in the Suzuki kit; in both cases, they had a tool for just about everything on the bike, from frame bolts to plastic body allen keys to spark plug wrenches to sprocket wrenches. Very nifty.


That is cool, my buddy with the Shadow has a kit also. I made my own prior to going on my first big trip and surprisingly, I had everything in there that the author of that post suggests. And u know what? The electrical tape, picture wire, and volt meter have all been used. Picture wire saved my butt more than once too!

Ride hard r'gal!


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

For as long as I had my Ducati 748 no Harley people said hi... no biggie...  personally I don't like chopers... Each his or her own... As long as you are having fun out there great!!!:thumbup:


----------

